# OJ can't get a break



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What's this world coming to? Even OJ can't get a break anymore. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:

Amazing


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Give him one of these...










I hope he rots in hell, personally. Money shouldn't be able to get you out of trouble.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think he's in for a lot more than a KitKat. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh well...










I'd like to know what the Goldman Family has to say about him going to jail.......finally....


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Why so harsh? Its not like he killed anybody.... This time....:smt022


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Now who is going to check all of the golf courses for the REAL killer? :anim_lol:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.wral.com/news/national_world/national/story/4085785/



> Outside court, Goldman's father, Fred Goldman, and sister, Kim, said they were delighted with the sentence.
> 
> "We are thrilled, and it's a bittersweet moment," Fred Goldman said. "It was satisfying seeing him in shackles like he belongs."
> 
> The Goldmans took a measure of credit for Simpson's fate, saying their relentless pursuit of his assets to satisfy a $33.5 million wrongful-death judgment "pushed him over the edge" and led him to commit the robbery to recover some of his sports memorabilia.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*O.J. Simpson gets at least 15 years in prison*

*LAS VEGAS, Nevada (CNN)* -- A Las Vegas judge sentenced fallen gridiron great O.J. Simpson to at least 15 years in prison for leading an armed confrontation last year at a Las Vegas hotel room over sports memorabilia.

Simpson could become eligible for parole in about nine years. Grimacing, Simpson was escorted from the courtroom in shackles.

Judge Jackie Glass gave Simpson a tongue-lashing before passing sentence.

"Earlier in this case, at a bail hearing, I said to Mr. Simpson I didn't know if he was arrogant, ignorant or both," Glass said. "During the trial and through this proceeding I got the answer, and it was both."

She stressed that the sentence was not "payback for anything else," apparently referring to Simpson's acquittal 13 years ago in the slayings of his former wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend, Ron Goldman.

His voice shaking, Simpson had apologized in court and insisted he was merely trying to recover property that had been stolen from his family. He was convicted of leading a group of armed men into a room at Palace Station Hotel and Casino, where they planned to take sports memorabilia from dealers Bruce Fromong and Al Beardsley.

"I stand here today sorry, somewhat confused. I feel apologetic to people of state of Nevada," Simpson began. At times, he appeared to be fighting tears as he spoke.

The judge said Simpson's contrite words in court were not as powerful as his angry words, as caught on tape, during the confrontation.

"Everything in this case was on tape," Glass said. "The evidence in this case was overwhelming."

She continued, "You went to the room. You took guns. You used force. You took property, and in this state, that amounts to robbery with the use of a deadly weapon."

Simpson, who wore blue jail scrubs to court for Friday's sentencing, did not testify during his trial. He was convicted of armed robbery, kidnapping and assault on October 3 -- 13 years to the day after his Los Angeles murder trial ended with an acquittal.

Simpson's tone became more impassioned as he insisted he never intended to intimidate people or steal property.

"I didn't want to steal anything from anybody," Simpson said, adding that among the items he sought to recover were a wedding ring for his daughter and family photos for his son.

"I just wanted my personal things. I was stupid. I'm sorry. I didn't know I was doing anything illegal. I thought I was confronting friends. I thought I was retrieving my things. I didn't mean to hurt anybody and I didn't mean to steal anything," Simpson said.

Simpson and co-defendant Clarence "C.J." Stewart could have received life sentences for their roles in the fracas. Stewart's sentence was similar to Simpson's, except that he becomes eligible for parole sooner, in about 7½ years.

Attorneys for Simpson, a 61-year-old former running back, asked for a sentence of no more than six years. But a pre-sentencing report recommended an 18-year term, and Glass -- who cut Simpson little slack during the trial -- had wide leeway in sentencing.

Prosecutor David Rogers argued that Simpson was "the ringleader, so to speak, in this case ... he chose to use force and violence to take this property."

"This case could have turned out a lot worse," Rogers added. "Who knows what might have happened, and it's all because of Mr. Simpson."
Defense attorneys, meanwhile, asked Glass for leniency.

"This isn't one of those kidnappings where you have people egregiously detained, tied up, pushed into a safe," Gabe Grasso said. Another Simpson attorney, Yale Galanter, added that Simpson's actions were "beyond stupid" and that Simpson is remorseful.

Four men charged with Simpson cut deals with the prosecution and testified against the 1968 Heisman Trophy winner and his co-defendant, C.J. Stewart. One testified that Simpson asked him to bring a gun to the encounter.

Simpson's attorneys said they plan to appeal, arguing that a fair trial was nearly impossible after the 1995 murder trial that left him a celebrity outcast. Denise Brown, sister of Simpson's slain former wife, said in a statement: "It is very sad to think that an individual who had it all, an amazing career, beautiful wife and two precious children has ended up like this."

She expressed sadness over how Simpson's imprisonment will affect Justin and Sydney Simpson, his children with Nicole Brown Simpson.
"Our hearts are saddened that they once again face the tragedy of yet another parent absent in their lives," Brown said. "Our family will continue to remain focused on these children and surround them with the support they will need. "

Simpson was found liable in civil court for the death of his former wife and Goldman. Since the judgment, the Goldman family has tirelessly pursued Simpson's assets.

Although Simpson insisted in court that he meant to retrieve some items to give to the Goldmans, the judge pointed to his words, as captured on the tape: "You didn't want those items falling into the hands of the Goldmans. You made reference on the tape to them as the gold-diggers."

"If our efforts for all these years of pushing him drove him to commit armed robbery in Vegas, great!" Fred Goldman told reporters after the hearing.

"This monster is where he belongs -- behind bars."

Source: http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/12/05/oj.simpson.sentencing/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

video of the sentencing... watch the life sucked out of OJ.

[ll]433_1228511646[/ll]


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> video of the sentencing... watch the life sucked out of OJ.
> 
> [ll]433_1228511646[/ll]


What goes around comes around.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, f' that guy. But, he'll probably be out in 4.5 years.... :-/


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Meh... if he _lives_ that long. You figure with enough gangs in there, he's gonna piss somebody off with that mouth of his. He'll be lucky to make it a year.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He was toast when he was arrested.


----------

